# Vaccum waterbottles. Stainless vs glass pro/cons please.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It's getting cooler here and recently all my old old thermos have lost thier seals and such from over a decade of non use. I'm looking to get some new thermos and have seen glass lined ones. I'd like feedback from people that own them and thier feedback and experiences with it. 

I know glass is also a heatsink that retains some heat as well. I'd like to hear some pro/cons of stainless vs glass.

My concern with glass is if the thermo gets dropped as there is no guarntee that nothing won't get dropped. Then again if it does get dropped it'll only be dropped from waist/counter height mainly. Not that I drop that often but I can recalled about possible a drop a month due to rushing something or what not. My concern is obvious with glass that you don't want to ingest the glass.

For those with one and a thermometer can you do a 1hr, 5hr and 10hr heat check on those? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I drop things a lot. I used to have glass ones as they keep things warm for a long time, but eventually they'd get dropped and then they'd make nice noise-makers.

Also, a drop from counter height will smash it. If you're not the super careful type, I'd stick with an all-metal thermos.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> I drop things a lot. I used to have glass ones as they keep things warm for a long time, but eventually they'd get dropped and then they'd make nice noise-makers.
> 
> Also, a drop from counter height will smash it. If you're not the super careful type, I'd stick with an all-metal thermos.


Well I am pretty careful myself being a safety person but I'm looking into giving it to others and I would not happen to be around to make sure stuff does not get dropped. Tho to the person I plan on giving it to she has a carpeted (sp?) floor so that would disperse some of the impact IF it did fall. She does not drop stuff often as I've not heard of a cup breaking in near memory.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I completely pass off all glass ones. Not that they are bad, but I just don't want to be extra careful when I am handly them.
Glass:
Cons:
- Breaks when you drop.
- fragile.
- heavy
Pros: Keeps water hot for a long long time.

Stainless steels - There is the nice ones and then there is the shitty ones. Themos is a good start, NISSAN stainless is also a close match to a Thermos but there are some from Japan that is almost (but not equal) as good as the glass ones. Shitty ones leaks after 2 months of use and can't keep things warm for more that 2 hours.

Stainless:
Cons: - can't keep as warm as the glass, but high end ones can keep waters hot for 4 hours and warm for 8 - 10 hours.
Pros: - light weight.
- durable

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

